# Anyone on or seen an EAI Brass Knuckle



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

I want to buy a track bike to ride on the velodrome and use for winter base miles and this appeals to me. What do you guys think of it? 

FWIW, I'm also considering a Pake or Mark V, maybe a Pista but I already have enough crap components around.

All opinions welcome!


----------



## Infamous (Sep 21, 2006)

I saw one a few months back. Looked like good quality and straight forward design. Most of the EAI-branded stuff is pretty good quality, from what I've seen. I'd ride one!


----------



## SSSasky (Apr 8, 2004)

I've held one a few times. They seem nice, but pretty basic. Solid construction, but certainly nothing fancy. Stout fork.

Definitely much better quality than the paké. I would stay away from that thing. Straight gauge tubing very inconsistently welded. That is a bike designed to be pretty from a distance.

Definitely consider the Mark V or the Jamie Roy. They may not be quite as trackish, but they both offer a lot better tire clearance. You mention winter riding - I've seen the Jamie Roy with 37mm studded tires for use in Alaska. Here's something similar:










The BrassKnuckle has room for 23mm tires, maybe 25. Fine for track, but you may find it limiting if you ever run it on the road.

The pista is not a bad idea, but if you already have all the components ... Besides, the Brassknuckle or either off the IROs would probably build up a little lighter.

The Brassknuckle would probably be the stiffest of the bunch, another plus on the track.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks for the responses. I ended up ordering a Mark V from Neil Murphy on Ebay. The bottom bracket will be high enough for the velodrome. From everything I've read it sounds like its a nice handling bike and the extra tire clearance is a definite plus. It really sounds like it will give the me the best combination of everything I'm looking for. Can't wait to build it up.


----------



## MarsD (Aug 18, 2009)

*My Brassknuckle*

Here it is. My first Fixie!!

It rides really nice!! 

Mars


----------

